

Wrong Answer - cwal37
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/07/21/wrong-answer

======
cwal37
Have a quote:

"But Lewis began to worry that mathematics had assumed an unhealthy role in
the district. “Data” and “accountability” had become almost magic words: if
administrators repeated them enough, it seemed they believed that scores
should rise, even if there hadn’t been significant enhancements in
instruction. Lewis welcomed the district’s new emphasis on reading—teachers
got specialized training and taught reading more intensively—but many of the
other reforms were oriented around deadlines and time frames. Lewis said, “We
had two weeks to teach percentages, and if you’re still on percentages at week
three, because your kids don’t get it yet, they’ll say, ‘You don’t teach well
enough!’ Well, come, now, we are dealing with human brains.” He continued, “I
sincerely believe that demographics does not determine destiny. But you have
to be patient.”"

